# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  .dbf file problem

## rylanfrank

Hello,
Do not open the file in a .dbf FoxPro, tried different versions of the program the result is the same. Pops up a message: Can not open file "file"

Has anyone prompt what and how to restore the database?

----------


## skhanal

Are you sure it is a FoxPro file, many database systems use .dbf as data file extension.

----------


## yandelberger

Try opening the .dbf file in Excel or other program that supports opening the .dbf format or make use of following way in case .dbf file severely corrupted https://onlinefilerepair.com/en/dbf-repair-online.html DBF files Online repair service

Once opened in Excel you should be able to view the file, delete any "bad data", and resave to a new name (with the .dbf extension).

Also possible to create a new table with the structure of the old table, append records from the old to the new. May salvage records until the corruption is encountered.

----------


## SpywareDr

> https://onlinefilerepair.com/en/dbf-repair-online.html


Recovery Toolbox Inc., a.k.a. Online Repair Service, a.k.a. OnlineFileRepair.com > *Terms of Service*


> Online Repair Service *DOES NOT* WARRANT THAT ... ELECTRONIC COMMUNICATIONS SENT BY Online Repair Service ARE FREE FROM VIRUSES OR ANY OTHER HARMFUL ELEMENTS.
> 
> Online Repair Service assumes *no liability* for any computer virus or other similar software code that is downloaded to your computer from the Web Site ...
> 
> Applicable Law
> 
> These Terms of Service and any disputed relating hereto shall be governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of the *Russian Federation* _without_ regard to its principles of conflict of laws. 
> 
> You agree to the *exclusive* jurisdiction of the courts of the *Russian Federation* for any claim or cause of action arising out of, or relating to or in connection with these Terms of Service or this Web Site
> ...

----------

